
U.S. senators threaten Facebook, Apple with encryption regulation - asimpletune
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-encryption-facebook/u-s-senators-threaten-facebook-apple-with-encryption-regulation-idUSKBN1YE2CK
======
Porthos9K
I'm normally not sympathetic toward Facebook, but if the US Senate tries to
mess with encryption I hope Zuckerberg permabans every elected official in the
US from Facebook, from the POTUS on down to the Board of Education in Butt
Pimple, Alaska. Authorities are too used to being able to spy on electronic
communications, they keep using the same excuses (child molesters and
terrorism), and I'm getting sick of it.

The standard ought to be "judicial warrant or GTFO". IIRC, that's how it is
for paper mail, and I think that's how it should be for all other
communications.

